# ¿Putin se quita la careta?: recadito a la UE sobre Cataluña, "Haber pensado mejor el respaldo a Kosovo"



## silenus (19 Oct 2017)

Putin a la UE sobre Cataluña: "Haber pensado mejor el respaldo a Kosovo" | España Home | EL MUNDO



> *Putin a la UE sobre Cataluña: "Haber pensado mejor el respaldo a Kosovo"
> 
> "Europa debería haberlo pensado mejor antes de que surgieran procesos contradictorios"*, ha dicho el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, en referencia a la crisis de Cataluña. Durante su discurso en el foro anual del Club Internacional de Debates Valdai, que se celebra en la ciudad rusa de Sochi, Putin ha criticado el doble rasero de los países occidentales ante casos como el de Cataluña y el de Kosovo.
> 
> ...



Está reconociendo pues que el prusés es una operación psyop rusa en venganza por Kosovo?

Oficialmente Rusia apoya la posición de España, pero es obvio que si apoyase a Cataluña públicamente hubiera sido contraproducente para los propios separatistas: puesto que el objetivo sería desestabilizar España y la UE, es crucial que no parezca que hay "injerencias externas".

Recordemos:

Artur Mas se llevó a 14 altos cargos a su viaje a Rusia por la independencia

La maquinaria de injerencias rusa penetra la crisis catalana | España | EL PAÍS

‘Hackers’ rusos ayudan a tener activa la web del referéndum

Sé que otros foreros piensan que quien está detrás del prusés es Israel; yo no me decanto por una u otra teoría, solo las comento (por ahora).


----------



## Ruso (19 Oct 2017)

Solo está recordando lo que pasó con Kosovo, de aquellos polvos.....


----------



## Toctocquienes (19 Oct 2017)

Tiene TODA la puta razón.
Kosovo nunca debió independizarse ni su independencia ser tolerada. 
Europa actúo mal y de aquellos polvos, estos lodos.


----------



## Woden (19 Oct 2017)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Tiene TODA la puta razón.
> Kosovo nunca debió independizarse ni su independencia ser tolerada.
> Europa actúo mal y de aquellos polvos, estos lodos.





Toda la intervención que hubo en Yugoslavia, antes y después de Kosovo fue una infamia. Serbia strong!


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (19 Oct 2017)

Debería haberse informado antes que España no ha reconocido nunca a Kosovo, y que el gobierno serbio es de los que mas firmemente se ha posicionado a favor de España y contra la independencia de Cataluña


El Gobierno serbio expresa su apoyo a España


> El ministro de Exteriores de Serbia, Ivica Dacic, apoyó hoy la integridad territorial, la soberanía y la unidad de España, que calificó como uno de los mayores amigos del país balcánico.
> 
> "Nuestra postura está clara y es de principios. Serbia apoya la integridad territorial y la soberanía de España y su unidad. España es uno de los mayores amigos de Serbia", declaró Dacic, citado por la agencia de noticias serbia Tanjug.


----------



## silenus (19 Oct 2017)

Comunero de Castilla dijo:


> Debería haberse informado antes que España no ha reconocido nunca a Kosovo, y que el gobierno serbio es de los que mas firmemente se ha posicionado a favor de España y contra la independencia de Cataluña
> 
> 
> El Gobierno serbio expresa su apoyo a España



Putin lo sabe perfectamente, pero como dijo un british en política no hay hamijos ni enemigos permanentes, solo intereses permanentes.

España era el eslabón más débil de la UE para explotar por nacionalismos varios, así que 'quizá' lo aprovechó en secreto.

Más recordatorios:

2007:
Putin alude a España al defender la unidad territorial de Kosovo

2008 :
Putin, sobre Kosovo: "En España hay separatistas, entonces apoyadles allí" - Internacional - Libertad Digital


----------



## Arretranco_70 (19 Oct 2017)

Pues claro que lo sabe. Putin de ignorante no tiene un pelo.

Kosovo, Crimea.... De momento, señala que el rey está desnudo... Ha ido más allá? Es probable....aquellos viajes de Mas....


----------



## juster (19 Oct 2017)

justamente putin...
el democrata, que se anexiona crimea por sus huevos...
tambien organizo un referendo pudremita...


----------



## juster (19 Oct 2017)

porque no te vas a vivir a rusia?
y te llevas a los capullos que tenemos aqui defendiendo a tiranos?
inmaduro, puton y mierdas varias similares
muerete rata comunista hdlgp...


----------



## Despotricador (19 Oct 2017)

El papel de Europa en Yugoslavia fue una vergüenza. No sólo Kosovo.

Putin es más listo que toda la chusma política europea junta.


----------



## silenus (19 Oct 2017)

Otra 'prueba' que apoyaría que Putin está detrás del prusés...

¿Quién es el único mandatario del mundo que se ha puesto claramente a favor de los separatistas?








Y de quién es lacayo Maduro?:

Maduro agradece a Putin su apoyo y apuntala el acuerdo del petróleo


----------



## TacitBlue (20 Oct 2017)

silenus dijo:


> Putin a la UE sobre Cataluña: "Haber pensado mejor el respaldo a Kosovo" | España Home | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de Israel es una anormalidad de Internet. Lo de Rusia, hay pruebas al menos razonables


----------



## Odiseus (20 Oct 2017)

Yo lo que veo es a un mandatario que ha recibido la hostilidad de la UE recordarle sus miserias.


Putin habla de la crisis política en Cataluña - YouTube


----------



## Woden (20 Oct 2017)

Despotricador dijo:


> El papel de Europa en Yugoslavia fue una vergüenza. No sólo Kosovo.
> 
> Putin es más listo que toda la chusma política europea junta.



Exacto, lo de Bosnia, Croacia, Eslovenia, Kosovo, Montenegro, todo fue una puta vergüenza. Y, no contentos con haber destruido un país, luego a perseguir a héroes como este kebab remover:


----------



## silenus (24 Oct 2017)

Un banco ruso que financia a separatistas paga al lobby de Puigdemont en EEUU. Noticias de España


----------



## cerilloprieto (24 Oct 2017)

Desde un punto de vista totalmente imparcial, Gitania participó en la destrucción de Yugoslavia, Irak y algunos otro más.... ¿Entonces qué coño piamos? Lo que nos pase, todo merecido.


----------



## Paca Garse (24 Oct 2017)

silenus dijo:


> puesto que el objetivo sería desestabilizar España y la UE.



Esta idea de que el gobierno ruso quiere desestabilizar a la UE y a todo el mundo es otro bulo para que veamos a Rusia como un enemigo. 

El gobierno ruso no quiere desestabilizar nada sino que entendamos que algunas de esas "revoluciones democráticas" a las que hemos asistido solo han sido maniobras organizadas por motivos geoestratégicos. La desintegración de Yugoslavia, el Euromaidán, las primaveras árabes, el Brexit, etc, han sido alimentadas desde fuera, pero no por Rusia. 

Putin no necesita ponerse ninguna careta. Es bastante transparente en sus apoyos, por muy mal visto que esté. Y en este caso ha apoyado la unidad de España públicamente.

El gobierno ruso no es partidario de los separatismos sino de la reunificación. En este y otros sentidos estaría mucho más cercano a partidos como VOX que a los separatistas. Por motivos geoestrátegicos, a veces, puede tener alianzas con gobiernos o movimientos que estén en las antípodas ideológicas, como es el caso de los bolivarianos. Pero creo que no hay nada que le diera más satisfacción al gobierno ruso que poder tener aliados que compartieran sus ideas y su cosmovisión. 

El problema es que en esto de las alianzas a veces se exige una fidelidad total por una u otra parte. Así que hay países como España que están entre la espada y la pared. Por mucho que se entiendan las posiciones rusas en algunos asuntos, es difícil apoyarlas públicamente porque si lo haces te enfrentas a una serie de siniestros personajes que manejan muchos hilos en Estados Unidos y Europa, y que tienen como rehenes a los gobernantes. Son esos personajes los que alientan y promueven revoluciones cuando les interesa. Yo creo que el gobierno ruso entiende eso y en algunos momentos actúa para solucionarlo y en otros mira para otro lado.

Lo que sí sería necesario es una mejor estrategia de comunicación entre gobiernos, y que internamente supieran que la posición política del gobierno español con respecto a Rusia no es de enfrentamiento sino de búsqueda de un entendimiento, a pesar de las presiones.


----------



## silenus (26 Oct 2017)

Putin alienta la independencia con un enviado a Cataluña | España | EL PAÍS

Ex-presidente de Estonia: “Rusia desea mucho debilitar nuestras democracias, promoviendo la discordia y el separatismo”


----------



## Quijotecholo (26 Oct 2017)

silenus dijo:


> Putin a la UE sobre Cataluña: "Haber pensado mejor el respaldo a Kosovo" | España Home | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israel también quiere una eurozona rota.para buscar apoyos por separado.pero Putin es rata de mucho cuidado.es un criminal que no duda matar Rusos y Ucranianos.no me sorprendería que en Cataluña pretendar armarla grande con muertos para seguir calificando a España de opresora.


----------



## Heinz (26 Oct 2017)

De momento, la UE ha cerrado filas a favor de España.

Los tejemanejes de algunos a miles de kilómetros de aquí, no deberían preocuparnos si tenemos leyes para meter en cintura a los que desde aquí están intentando dar un golpe de Estado.


----------



## silenus (29 Oct 2017)

Las repúblicas separatistas de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur se muestran dispuestas a reconocer la independencia de Cataluña

Osetia del Sur y Abjasia se 'independizaron' de Georgia, solo son reconocidas por Rusia, Venezuela, Nicaragua y Nauru. Son lacayos de Putin como Maduro. Cada vez más claro quién estaba detrás de los separatistas.


----------



## wanamaker (29 Oct 2017)

Que yo sepa, España no ha reconocido a Kosovo.

El hijoputin que se busque otra forma de joder a la UE y que nos deje en paz.


----------



## wanamaker (29 Oct 2017)

Voodoo dijo:


> Putin: Venezuela "atraviesa tiempos difíciles", pero Maduro dialoga con sus opositores - RT
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2017 at 11:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Los unicos que aman a politicos son subnormales como tu.
A mi me podran parecer mejor o peor sus actos, pero de eso a felar pollas como haceis tu y otros, va un buen trecho.

Ale, a chupar.


----------



## silenus (29 Oct 2017)

Moscú y el entorno postsoviético se miran en el espejo catalán | EL PAÍS


----------



## silenus (1 Nov 2017)

La autoridad electoral investiga al mayor financiador del Brexit [como presunto agente al servicio de Putin]


----------



## silenus (3 Nov 2017)

Senadores de EE UU sugieren que Rusia podría haber influido en la situación de Cataluña - 20minutos.es


----------



## un pringao (3 Nov 2017)

Los peperos habeis culpado de lo de Catalonia a George Soros, a la perfida albion, a los israelitas, a Putin... y os faltan los yanquies y los franchutes, ya llegara.

Ah y Venezuela, Iran, Korean del norte y los chinos.


----------



## silenus (3 Nov 2017)

un pringao dijo:


> Los peperos habeis culpado de lo de Catalonia a George Soros, a la perfida albion, a los israelitas, a Putin... y os faltan los yanquies y los franchutes, ya llegara.
> 
> Ah y Venezuela, Iran, Korean del norte y los chinos.



Los senadores demócratas de EEUU son peperos también? ::


----------



## Top5 (3 Nov 2017)

silenus dijo:


> Los senadores demócratas de EEUU son peperos también? ::



Un inciso...
Usted habla de un senador democrata y otro _"independiente"_
Seguramente salieron bastante escocidos por el tema Trump...

Todo esto solo es echar más mierda en el ventilador para hacer cambiar a la opinión pública como ve a Putin...

Seguramente _es mejor que entren musulmanes pro-isis a gogo en el país... y joder a Putin en Siria...
_
Seguramente_ es mejor dejarse cortar la cabeza por incomprendidos militantes del ISIS..._

La credibilidad de toda esa mierda tiende a cero y es próxima a cero...


----------



## silenus (4 Nov 2017)

Puigdemont, dos congresistas y un lobby: el triángulo que explica los tuits de Assange. Noticias de Cataluña


----------



## silenus (5 Nov 2017)

Moscú, hoy. A partir de 1:20, un buen número de esteladas (gente de la CUP invitada):

[youtube]sYjXc_btOzI[/youtube]


----------



## silenus (8 Nov 2017)

Sandra Kalniete, letona vicepresidenta del GPE: “España debe tomarse muy en serio la amenaza rusa”

La UE combate la máquina de propaganda del Kremlin | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## Pinchazo (9 Nov 2017)

silenus dijo:


> Está reconociendo pues que el prusés es una operación psyop rusa en venganza por Kosovo?



No. Y a poco que conozcas el tema catalán, nos lo hemos cocinado nosotros solos, dejando que llegara a este punto.

Dicho esto, si se monta follón en Europa, sospecho que Putin estará así.






Y si pudiera vender armas a unos radicales para montar follón, sin duda lo haría.

Claro que esto también lo haría USA. El negocio ante todo.

Pero eso no quita que el tema catalán es problema nuestro por haber dejado que durante décadas los independentistas, que antes eran minoría, hayan comido el coco a gran parte de su población.


----------



## DivusC (9 Nov 2017)

Ya lo puse en un hilo que abrí: Rusia no ataca a España directamente, sino que utiliza la crisis catalana para denunciar el doble rasero de la UE respecto a otros conflictos( Ucrania, Kosovo, Georgia, etc).Los partidos catalanes son mayoritariamente pro-OTAN, así que Rusia no ganaría nada apoyando la independencia. 

Respecto al vídeo, es un acto del partido comunista en la oposición, no un acto auspiciado por Putin.

Yo no estoy a favor de la rusofobia imperante actualmente. Pero bien mirado, en este caso si consigue calar la idea de que Rusia secunda a los separatistas catalanes puede ayudar a que el apoyo de USA y UE a España sea más firme aún. ¿ Por qué no utilizar la histeria antirusa a nuestro favor, teniendo en cuenta que poco vamos a poder hacer para cambiarla?


----------



## JAGGER (9 Nov 2017)

No me esperaba algo así del turcochino ::


----------



## silenus (9 Nov 2017)

Crece la inquietud en Europa sobre la injerencia rusa en Cataluña | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## silenus (10 Nov 2017)

El Gobierno constata la intervención en Cataluña de ‘hackers’ procedentes de Rusia y Venezuela


----------



## Vorsicht (10 Nov 2017)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Tiene TODA la puta razón.
> Kosovo nunca debió independizarse ni su independencia ser tolerada.
> Europa actúo mal y de aquellos polvos, estos lodos.



Envido más!!!
Yugoslavia nunca debió desmembrarse!! Ha sido la mayor traición perpetrada contra un estado soberano, por parte de la EU.


----------



## Paca Garse (10 Nov 2017)

Yo no me fiaría un pelo de lo que dicen los periodistas. En primer lugar, un periodista no distingue a un ucraniano de un ruso, no distingue a un hacker que usa un servidor ruso de un ruso, no distingue a un verdadero hacker ruso de la posición de Putin o del gobierno ruso. Así que bastaría con que un quinceañero catalán desde su casa de Sant Jaume de Frontanyà usara un servidor ruso para mandar mensajes pro-secesionistas y los periodistas ya dirían que los manda el propio Putin desde el Kremlin mientras acaricia a un gato de angora. 

No sé si recordáis la época dorada del spam por e-mail. La mayoría del spam provenía de servidores rusos. Hoy en día un periodista o alguna fuente interesada habría acusado inmediatamente a Putin o al gobierno ruso de ser los responsables del spam. 

Las informaciones constantes que tienen esos periodistas pueden venir de varias fuentes, todas ellas intencionadas. Ninguna fuente avisa a un periodista si no hay una intención detrás. Una de ellas pueden ser los propios independentistas, para hacer ver que tienen respaldo de Rusia. Otra me parece más temeraria e innecesaria, y es que fueran fuentes del gobierno para que desde Europa se alinearan firmemente con España ante la amenaza del terrible enemigo ruso que viene a disgregar la UE. 

Hay demasiada paranoia con respecto a Rusia y eso no le conviene en nada a Europa y a España. Lo importante sería ir a la raíz del problema con Rusia. Entender las razones para su malestar y para algunas de sus reacciones. Algunos intentaron aprovechar un momento de debilidad y alianza para avasallar a un país que nunca tuvo naturaleza de vasallo. Este no es un problema de países, sino de personajes siniestros que intentaron que Rusia y sus alrededores fueran su cortijo particular. Y Rusia no se dejó avasallar. Esto no quiere decir que en Rusia no haya también personajes siniestros, pero ese es un problema interno de ellos. La actitud debería ser comprender los motivos de Rusia y tratarles de igual a igual y no como a un vasallo que debe someterse a lo que otros países consideran correcto mientras en otras partes del mundo actúan de un modo totalmente opuesto.


----------



## silenus (11 Nov 2017)

Cataluña: Desacreditar Europa | Opinión | EL PAÍS

El Gobierno mide su respuesta sobre el papel de Moscú | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## silenus (13 Nov 2017)

La UE acuerda dedicar más recursos contra la propaganda rusa | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## silenus (18 Nov 2017)

Otros casos sospechosos de injerencia rusa en la UE | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Pato Sentado (18 Nov 2017)




----------



## BoicotPISOS (19 Nov 2017)

DivusC dijo:


> Ya lo puse en un hilo que abrí: Rusia no ataca a España directamente, sino que utiliza la crisis catalana para denunciar el doble rasero de la UE respecto a otros conflictos( Ucrania, Kosovo, Georgia, etc).Los partidos catalanes son mayoritariamente pro-OTAN, así que Rusia no ganaría nada apoyando la independencia.
> 
> Respecto al vídeo, es un acto del partido comunista en la oposición, no un acto auspiciado por Putin.
> 
> Yo no estoy a favor de la rusofobia imperante actualmente. Pero bien mirado, en este caso si consigue calar la idea de que Rusia secunda a los separatistas catalanes puede ayudar a que el apoyo de USA y UE a España sea más firme aún. ¿ Por qué no utilizar la histeria antirusa a nuestro favor, teniendo en cuenta que poco vamos a poder hacer para cambiarla?



No hay que andar removiendo avisperos a los PUtos separatistas se les pone firmes y listo!!!. Mira hoy los pobres extremeños pidiendo un tren decente... estamos todos hasta los huevos de los chantajes y rabietas de los PUtos facha-pijos de Euskadi y Catalunya. Basta ya.


----------



## silenus (28 Nov 2017)

Santamaría explicará las injerencias rusas el próximo 14 de diciembre en sesión secreta en el Congreso


----------



## txabi (29 Nov 2017)

silenus dijo:


> Santamaría explicará las injerencias rusas el próximo 14 de diciembre en sesión secreta en el Congreso



¿Pero no se decía que Cataluña no contaba con el apoyo de ningún país?
¿Rusia está apoyando a Cataluña? ¿Sí o no?
O una cosa o la otra, pero las dos a la vez no puede ser.


----------



## Heinz (29 Nov 2017)

txabi dijo:


> ¿Pero no se decía que Cataluña no contaba con el apoyo de ningún país?
> ¿Rusia está apoyando a Cataluña? ¿Sí o no?
> O una cosa o la otra, pero las dos a la vez no puede ser.



En medios pro-rusos en español como RT, sí ha habido un apoyo bastante descarado al independentismo, lo cual da que pensar. Dicha cadena es propaganda pura en muchos aspectos.


----------



## silenus (2 Dic 2017)

El exasesor de seguridad de Trump Michael Flynn se declara culpable de haber colaborado con Rusia

La embajada rusa remite una airada queja al Congreso por las acusaciones de injerencia en la crisis catalana

Puigdemont es nombrado ‘idiota útil’ para Rusia por el observatorio Valores Europeos

Las campañas de desinformación, nueva amenaza para la seguridad nacional | España | EL PAÍS

El embajador británico en España: «Hay que reforzar la respuesta común ante la amenaza de Rusia»


----------



## txabi (2 Dic 2017)

Entiendo entonces que Rusia está apoyando la independencia de Cataluña.


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Dic 2017)

No se de donde sacais eso, incluso hay un video en el que el independentista escoces Alex Salmond vapulea sin compasion al Peloclick en RT.
La frase de Putin lo que hace es rcordara todo el mundo que la guerra de Yugoslavia se inicio cuando Alemania y el Vaticano empezaron a reconocer republicas, solo para fastidiar a Rusia y las que eran sus aliadas (Serbia)


----------



## silenus (3 Dic 2017)

La OTAN, ante una ciberguerra con la ficticia Stellaria | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## silenus (10 Dic 2017)

Los 4.800 bots rusos que jalearon el prusés


----------



## silenus (19 Dic 2017)

El Parlamento británico debate sobre la posible injerencia rusa en el «procés»


----------



## Pato Sentado (19 Dic 2017)

Se sabe si de la "pertinaz sequia" actual tambien tiene culpa los rusos?


----------



## silenus (12 Ene 2018)

Rusia “aprovecha el órdago catalán para desestabilizar”, según un estudio publicado por Defensa


----------



## kikepm (12 Ene 2018)

Comunero de Castilla dijo:


> Debería haberse informado antes que España no ha reconocido nunca a Kosovo, y que el gobierno serbio es de los que mas firmemente se ha posicionado a favor de España y contra la independencia de Cataluña



Medias verdades, como siempre.

PRIMERA MEDIA VERDAD

España no reconoció a Kosovo una vez este declaró su independencia, pero todos los que tenemos un poco de integridad y memoria recordamos perfectamente la postura del PPSOE, que eran gobierno y oposición, y la maniupulación idéntica a la sufrida con Cataluña, masiva, en los medios.

Lo de Kosovo y los bombardeos a Serbia, a sus infraestructuras por parte de la OTAN, de la cual España formaba parte, fueron apoyados a las claras por todas las fuerzas políticas españolas salvo contadísimas y honrosas excepciones.

SEGUNDA MEDIA VERDAD

El gobierno serbio actual es un gobierno títere de occidente, ya que tras los bombardeos el hostigamiento a Serbia por parte de occidente y la OTAN fue contínuo hasta derrocar a Milosevic y conseguir que la opinión pública solo deseara terminar de una vez con aquella época.

Ningún gobierno títere come la mano de sus amos, como no lo hace el español, el italiano o el portugués.


Asi que Putin solo está señalando lo evidente.


----------



## silenus (29 Ene 2018)

Ballah, ballah, ballah...

Un encuentro oculto confirma la relación de Puigdemont con el magnate ruso Aminov. Noticias de Cataluña


----------



## silenus (16 Feb 2019)

La CNN informa sobre la presencia en Cataluña de un espía ruso durante el 1-O


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Feb 2019)

claro, y el que paga el pato es el unico pais grande de la UE que no reconoce Kosovo. Entonces mejor que España cambie de postura y lo reconozca. Luego mandamos alli a los tractorianos.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Feb 2019)

Me encantaría una solucion a lo Kosovo de Cataluña.

Division de Cataluña y que los cebollos se monten su estado como puedan y sepan. Y que les vaya bien....


----------



## silenus (16 Feb 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> claro, y el que paga el pato es el unico pais grande de la UE que no reconoce Kosovo. Entonces mejor que España cambie de postura y lo reconozca. Luego mandamos alli a los tractorianos.



Somos el país de la UE más autodestructivo y el que tiene separatismos más tocahuevos. Putin simplemente lo aprovecha (presuntamente), nada personal.


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Feb 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Somos el país de la UE más autodestructivo y el que tiene separatismos más tocahuevos. Putin simplemente lo aprovecha (presuntamente), nada personal.



vale, entonces reconocemos kosovo porque las hostias nos las vamos a llevar de todas formas y nada ganamos no reconociendo a kosovo en pos de una coherencia que nadie nos va a agradecer. Y pensar que en un momento me parecio de lo poco bueno que hizo ZP. Ahora se comprueba que tambien fue un error.


----------



## silenus (16 Feb 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> vale, entonces reconocemos kosovo porque las hostias nos las vamos a llevar de todas formas y nada ganamos no reconociendo a kosovo en pos de una coherencia que nadie nos va a agradecer. Y pensar que en un momento me parecio de lo poco bueno que hizo ZP. Ahora se comprueba que tambien fue un error.



El problema es que si hacemos eso los separratas (cagalufos, bildutarras y paletogalegos) inmediatamente dirían que España concede a otros lo que no da a sus propias 'naciones' y el tocahuevismo interno aún sería mayor. Y los países que ya han reconocido a Kosovo entonces les apoyarían por coherencia. Además Rusia igualmente seguiría (presuntamente) ayudándoles en secreto, porque lo que quiere es joder a la UE como sea.

Vamos, que lo único que podemos hacer es lo que hacemos (con una diplomacia más activa, eso sí).


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Feb 2019)

silenus dijo:


> El problema es que si hacemos eso los separratas (cagalufos, bildutarras y paletogalegos) inmediatamente dirían que España concede a otros lo que no da a sus propias 'naciones' y el tocahuevismo interno aún sería mayor. Y los países que ya han reconocido a Kosovo entonces les apoyarían por coherencia. Además Rusia igualmente seguiría (presuntamente) ayudándoles en secreto, porque lo que quiere es joder a la UE como sea.
> 
> Vamos, que lo único que podemos hacer es lo que hacemos (con una diplomacia más activa, eso sí).



los indepes siempre tienen excusas para tocar los huevos y mas que ahora es imposible con delitos de rebelion y sedicion a sus espaldas. Ademas condicionar la politica exterior española al que diran los indepes es concederles una autoridad moral e importancia que no tienen. Si por ejemplo apoyar la in dependencia de Escocia rentara a España por los motivos que fuere, imaginate que porque se convertiria en un Estado titere de España, que mas dara que hipoteticamente eso al mismo tiempo provocara un reforzamiento de los independentistas en sus convicciones. El andapandantismo es una religion y como tal es inmune a los hechos.


----------



## silenus (14 Nov 2019)

Van asomando la patita:

El líder de los ultranacionalistas de Rusia, Zhirinovski, ofrece asilo a Puigdemont


----------



## CUATERBAC (14 Nov 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Putin a la UE sobre Cataluña: "Haber pensado mejor el respaldo a Kosovo" | España Home | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> 
> Está reconociendo pues que el prusés es una operación psyop rusa en venganza por Kosovo?



Al kremlin le suda el nabo kosovo, y le suda el nabo serbia. A ellos lo unico que les jode es que querian poner una gran base naval en la bahia de kotor y los yankis se lo jodieron.

Pero no, lo de kosovo no es mas que una excusa. Excusa que ni siquiera les sirve aqui, puesto que España no reconoce a ese narcoestado artificial de mierda. 

Lo que ninguno os quereis dar cuenta, es de que moscu es el mayor cancer de la historia del planeta. Que lleva mas de 1000 años puteando a europa y robandonos brutalisimos territorios que tendrian que ser nuestros y son de ellos. Que cada vez estamos mas constreñidos en el istmo de europa mienteras ellos roban cada vez mas y mas tierras que no les corresponden. Y no hacemos nada. 

El 90% de guerras y muertes del siglo 20, las han provocado ellos. Asi como toda la puta pobreza. Y siguen.

El mundo no prosperara, hasta que moscu no sea un cenicero humeante reducido a escombro


----------



## silenus (14 Nov 2019)

El juez investiga una trama rusa de apoyo a la DUI


----------



## CUATERBAC (14 Nov 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> vale, entonces reconocemos kosovo porque las hostias nos las vamos a llevar de todas formas y nada ganamos no reconociendo a kosovo en pos de una coherencia que nadie nos va a agradecer. Y pensar que en un momento me parecio de lo poco bueno que hizo ZP. Ahora se comprueba que tambien fue un error.



Pues no, porque yugoslavia no tiene la culpa de las mierdas que haga el kremlin. Solo es una excusa que ha puesto ese hijo de la gran puta calvo enemigo. El kremlin lleva toda su vida aprovechando cualquier ocasion para dinamitar cualquier pais de europa (incluido yugoslavia) 

Lo llevo repitiendo siglos, pero no os quereis enterar. Pues nada


----------



## gabrielo (14 Nov 2019)

CUATERBAC dijo:


> Pues no, porque yugoslavia no tiene la culpa de las mierdas que haga el kremlin. Solo es una excusa que ha puesto ese hijo de la gran puta calvo enemigo. El kremlin lleva toda su vida aprovechando cualquier ocasion para dinamitar cualquier pais de europa (incluido yugoslavia)
> 
> Lo llevo repitiendo siglos, pero no os quereis enterar. Pues nada



hay que recordar que en los bombardeos de Yugoslavia el numero 2 de la otan con sueldo que ya quisieran ganar muchos en su vida era y eso sin el fraudulento doctorado sacado despues el doctorcito falconetti.


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Nov 2019)

CUATERBAC dijo:


> Pues no, porque yugoslavia no tiene la culpa de las mierdas que haga el kremlin. Solo es una excusa que ha puesto ese hijo de la gran puta calvo enemigo. El kremlin lleva toda su vida aprovechando cualquier ocasion para dinamitar cualquier pais de europa (incluido yugoslavia)
> 
> Lo llevo repitiendo siglos, pero no os quereis enterar. Pues nada



A españa la quieren dinamitar los españoles. Mira los resultados electorales.


----------



## silenus (14 Nov 2019)

Y? Eso no significa que no puedan estar apuñalándonos por la espalda con tal de joder la UE. Business is business.

España presta aviones para patrullar las repúblicas bálticas.


----------



## CUATERBAC (14 Nov 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> A españa la quieren dinamitar los españoles. Mira los resultados electorales.



A España la quieren dinamitar todos aquellos que le tenian envidia durante siglos, y que han invertido mucho dinerito en propaganda, para que los españoles quieran suicidarse. Unos por separratas, otros por ladrones y otros por paletarras


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (14 Nov 2019)

Los precedentes son peligrosos. Y si tienes un pais debil con un gobierno debil son una bomba de relojeria.


----------



## silenus (21 Nov 2019)

Investigan las conexiones rusas de los CDR acusados de terrorismo


----------



## silenus (21 Nov 2019)

'Brigada 29155': la Audiencia Nacional investiga la influencia de los espías rusos en la crisis de Cataluña


----------



## silenus (22 Nov 2019)

Revelan que un grupo de espías rusos corrompió a miembros del Ejército serbio


----------



## Nut (22 Nov 2019)

Según los rusos-hay que miara lo que dicen TODAS las partes-mas bien estaban aqui ayudando.

¿Un "grupo de élite" capaz de "desestabilizar Europa"? Todo lo que se sabe de la Unidad 29155 del GRU acusada de injerir en Cataluña

Es un grupo de elite si pero ni secreto ni pollas en vinagre.Forma agentes en la contrainsurgencia y en combatir el terrorismo Ah,oh,oh.

Si queremos saber que pais paises estan detras de la movida catalana.Nos tenemos que fijar en el atentado de las Ramblas y Cambrils.


----------



## Ibar (22 Nov 2019)

Lo curioso es que España nunca ha reconocido lo de Kosovo, pero bueno, entra como país dentro del pack UE.


----------



## silenus (5 Feb 2021)

Hoy:

Puigdemont carga contra Borrell por querer "dar lecciones" a Rusia

Puchmelón defendiendo a Putin, qué cosas.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Feb 2021)

Menuda cara mierda que tenia el muy subnormal.....pidiendo la puesta en libertad de un tio que su partido no tiene un puto diputado en Duma.....mientras que defiende la persecucion de un expresidente catalan que anda libre por europa y que ningun otro pais procesa......menudo papelon.


----------



## *carrancas* (5 Feb 2021)

A este tío quien se la hace la paga. 
Que se nos perdió a nosotros en Kosovo? En que nos beneficiaba?


----------



## Nicors (5 Feb 2021)

La independencia de Kosovo no ha sido reconocida por España.


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Feb 2021)

En Bruselas están preocupadísimos por el apoyo de Putin a los nacionalistas catalanes.


----------



## elepwr (6 Feb 2021)

Recordemos que Pedro el Enterrador estaba en primera fila de despachos en la guerra de Bosnia, mas bien en el saqueo / trinque / reparticiones que hubo al terminar


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2021)

La defensa de Puigdemont en el Kremlin confirma el interés de Rusia en agitar el separatismo catalán

Lo que va de Navalny a Puigdemont


----------



## silenus (25 Ene 2022)

La Eurocámara pide investigar los lazos del secesionismo catalán con Vladimir Putin


No es la primera vez que el Parlamento Europeo reclama una investigación sobre sobre si ha habido interferencia de Moscú en el 'procés'.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Gusman (25 Ene 2022)

Sois muy malos tratando de enmierdar a Rusia con cagaluña


----------



## Manoliko (25 Ene 2022)

Yo no sé si los servicios de inteligencia rusa tendrían algo que ver con el pruses.

Lo que si que se es:

-Que a Alemania no le da la gana entregarnos al cabecilla que intentó iniciar una guerra civil (apreteu, apreteu, fora les forces de ocupacio) para dividir nuestro país.

-Que a Bélgica no le da la gana entregarnos al cabecilla que intentó iniciar una guerra civil para dividir nuestro país.

-Que a Francia no le da la gana entregarnos al cabecilla que intentó iniciar una guerra civil para dividir nuestro país.

-Que a Italia no le da la gana entregarnos al cabecilla que intentó iniciar una guerra civil para dividir nuestro país.

-Que a Reino Unido no le da la gana entregarnos al cabecilla que intentó iniciar una guerra civil para dividir nuestro país.

-Que a Suiza no le da la gana entregarnos al cabecilla que intentó iniciar una guerra civil para dividir nuestro país.

Los líderes golpistas han ido todos a refugiarse a esos países, no a Rusia.


----------



## silenus (25 Ene 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo no sé si los servicios de inteligencia rusa tendrían algo que ver con el pruses.
> 
> Lo que si que es es:
> 
> ...



Sí, pero a pedir pasta y soldados para hacer efectiva la indapandansia fueron a Moscú.









Rusia-Cataluña: cortejo a la sombra del ‘procés’


El entorno de Puigdemont se acercó al poder ruso tras el interés mostrado por el Kremlin en el conflicto catalán desde 2017




elpais.com


----------



## Manoliko (25 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Sí, pero a pedir pasta y soldados para hacer efectiva la indapandansia fueron a Moscú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y se los dieron?


----------



## silenus (25 Ene 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Y se los dieron?



No, porque vieron que los catalufos eran unos cantamañanas cobardicas.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> No, porque vieron que los catalufos eran unos cantamañanas cobardicas.



El caso es que no se los dieron.

De todos modos, aquello fue una jugada bastante rara. Por un lado van a pedir ayuda a Putin y por el otro pretendían quedarse dentro de la Unión Europea.

O son más tontos que la hostia y pensaban que con ese farol iban a poner de rodillas a la OTAN y la UE para lograr su reconocimiento, o simplemente era todo parte de un grotesco circo.


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Putin a la UE sobre Cataluña: "Haber pensado mejor el respaldo a Kosovo" | España Home | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al contrario, le echa la culpa a la U.E


----------



## silenus (25 Ene 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> El caso es que no se los dieron.
> 
> De todos modos, aquello fue una jugada bastante rara. Por un lado van a pedir ayuda a Putin y por el otro pretendían quedarse dentro de la Unión Europea.
> 
> O son más tontos que la hostia y pensaban que con ese farol iban a poner de rodillas a la OTAN y la UE para lograr su reconocimiento, o simplemente era todo parte de un grotesco circo.



No se los dieron porque vieron que no tenían huevos, pero los medios rusos Russia Today y Sputnik apoyaron a los separatistas cuanto pudieron.

Y aliados de Rusia como Maduro:









The Objective | Maduro es el primer presidente que apoya el proceso independentista catalán


La fotografía del presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, junto a una bandera independentista catalana ha levantado este jueves la polémica en España.




theobjective.com




















Un exdiputado ruso reconoce que se reunió en Moscú con un emisario de Puigdemont y que enviaron agentes secretos a Cataluña


Sergey Markov ha reconocido al equipo de RTVE en la capital rusa que se reunió en al menos dos ocasiones en Moscú con Víctor Terradellas




www.vozpopuli.com


----------

